# Tracheal Collapse and IVDD



## CospenChi (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi everyone

I have a 10.5 year old boy named Cosmo.

He is currently in the Small Animal Hospital in our city. He had surgery for IVDD a month ago (disc disease in back) the condition has gradually made his back legs get worse and weaker due to the disc pressing on his spine but we were told it was arthritis. As soon as he went off his legs I took him to the hospital and he was operated on very quickly. He didn't regain the use of his back legs so far although he now had bladder control (we had to express his for a few days) and can poo okay. He is getting 4 lots of physio per day along with acupuncture to help his conditon and we hope he may walk again. 

He went through the surgery a month ago and has been on crate rest for the last few weeks. 

This morning his breathing was laboured and I took him straight to our local Vet. They put him in an oxygen tent and told me to call at lunch time. I did and was devastated when they told me he was critically ill and they could lose him at any time. I rushed to the vets and my husband also left work to be there, we got out daughter out of school. She said that we should consider putting him to sleep after everything he has been through. I said he has still been enjoying life since coming home from his surgery even though he can't walk. I asked what the others options were, she said she thought he was suffering from tracheal collapse based on the xray they took (which wasn't under idea circumstances as he was wakened and moving as they didn't want to sedate him). She said we could transport him to the Vet Hospital but there was a risk of him passing away whilst being transported. I got an animal ambulance with oxygen and we got him to the vet school although it was a scary journey. 

They assessed him and said he probably does have collapsed trachea. He is now stable and in fact they just called to say he was much more settled. They are going to perform a CT and Fluroscopy tomorrow (that's the plan at the moment anyway) and they may try and fit stents to open his trachea. 

I feel better than I did earlier but it was a terrible decision to transport him in case we lost him. 

Has anyone else had experience with collapsed trachea where your dog has had episodes like this. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I have not had experience but I am very sorry you are going through this. A beloved dog means the world to us. Sending a hug.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I have several chi's with collapsed tracheas. Only one of them is bad. She is 3 years old, and is very short nosed. (Dumb breeders!) She snorts, wheezes, and generally can not breathe very well. Vet took pictures and saw the tiny airway. She is being watched very carefully. Very occasionally she will get herself panic stricken and become extremely uncomfortable. Trembling etc. I pick her up then and talk with her until she calms down. Rarely I have rushed her to the vet---they give her medication that helps. I hope your little guy pulls through. You have done more than 90% of dog owners would have done.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm sorry, I don't have any experience with what you're going through, but I'm so sorry you're going through this! I hope Cosmo gets better soon and can come home to you very quickly! Bad news about furbabies is the worst kind if you ask me.


----------

